# manual repeating record, show and allow time



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

On my roamio, if I setup a repeat manual recording, when going to the season pass manager and selecting the item, there is no direct way to see the recording time, beginning /end, nor is there a way to change the time(s).

I Suggest that the info panel include the begin and end time, plus a choice to change the parameters of the manual repeat. I Suggest the same display for setting up the repeat manual recording be available to change any of the particulars, including the times, channel, etc.

The only way now, that I can see, to tell the time of the repeat recording is to select upcoming shows wherein it will show a start time, but no end time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've always thought this was odd. You can edit the padding, keep at most, etc... But you can't edit the actual start/end time of the show. If you want to do that you have to delete it and start over. This has been true for 10+ years, since they added the Season Pass Manager.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I've always thought this was odd. You can edit the padding, keep at most, etc... But you can't edit the actual start/end time of the show. If you want to do that you have to delete it and start over. This has been true for 10+ years, since they added the Season Pass Manager.


I think that is because by the time it is in season pass manager, it is considered a scheduled recording, just like it doesnt let you change the time of shows set to record from the guide


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In the To Do List that's true. The Season Pass Manager is a place where you can edit all the aspects of Season Passes. Repeat Manual Recordings show up in the list as well, so you can adjust priority and the basic options that are common to real Season Passes, but there is no way to adjust the start/end time or days of Repeat Manual Recordings. The only way to change that is to delete them and start over.


----------

